# init-early.sh used greatest stack ... kernel (SOLUCIONADO)

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Tra hacer una instalcion limpia y compilar el kernel en el reinicio se queda congelado.

La ultima linea muestra init-early.sh used greatest stack....

Las soluciones que he encontrado no me han funcionado.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html?sid=7de597df34c53ddac05ecde28596c507

No se si sera init o udev lo que falla.

Cualquier ayuda es agradecida.

Un saludoLast edited by ppkombo61 on Tue May 14, 2013 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Asegúrate que tienes configurado el kernel con DEVTMPFS.

----------

## ppkombo61

Muchas gracias quilosaq.

Era eso.

----------

